# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Shortcut --> jump to linked cell?

## Holmstrom

Hi,

I'm looking for the shortcut for jumping to a linked cell, e.g. if I select cell A5 in Sheet1 in which I've linked to Z7 in Sheet2, the shortcut should take me to and select Z7 in Sheet2. F5 and ENTER would get me back again. Hence a good way to double check that the linking is correctly done...

Your help on this one is highly appreciated!

(I'm using Excel 2010, English version)

----------


## tlafferty

Insert a hyperlink to the cell in Sheet2:
CTRL + K.

You can't do that, however, for sheet 2, or your text in A1 will show the hyperlink...

----------


## Holmstrom

Sorry for not being clear what I'm looking for.. Another try:

To double check my Excel-files in an effort to make sure I've linked to the right cells there should be a short cut (at least there is in the Swedish Excel version) to "jump" to the first cell in a formula (e.g. =A1+B2 --> moved to and selection of cell A1). I.e. I'm not looking for any permanent link.

Currently I can double click a cell with a formula and autmatically be moved to the cell which is being linked to from the one I double clicked - now I'm looking for the exact same function but instead the keybord shortcut to speed it up  :Smilie:

----------


## tlafferty

try using CTRL + [

This should jump you to the cell in question.

----------


## Money Blues

That is awesome tlafferty.  A good find.  Thanks for the tip.

----------

